# DHCP problem (rc.conf)



## DeVelox (Mar 4, 2010)

When I put ifconfig_ed0="DHCP" in my rc.conf, during boot I get "Waiting 30s for the default route interface" message and network interface doesn't get configured.

On the other hand, if I manually run dhclient it works perfectly, and so does configuring the interface with a static IP through the rc.conf.

While this isn't much of a problem (as I have at least two working alternatives to set up the network), I would really like to find out why is this happening since I'm simply trying to learn about FreeBSD and so far I've read everything DHCP related I could find - the Handbook, searched the forums, mailing lists, googled, tried every last thing I could find or think of and nothing makes ifconfig_ed0="DHCP" work.

I'd be really thankful if someone could at least point me in the right direction, maybe suggest what could be the cause of the problem - I'm more than willing to do the research myself but right now I don't even know where to look anymore.


----------



## MG (Mar 4, 2010)

Never seen this before, but it looks like you NIC is not ready yet for some reason.
Does it help if you put background_dhclient="YES"? (found in /etc/defaults/rc.conf)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2010)

There's also


```
synchronous_dhclient="YES"
```

I guess you could try out some combinations.


----------



## DeVelox (Mar 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> There's also
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Well, this solved it. Thanks a lot.


----------

